# Medical Dictionary



## TRossi628 (Apr 27, 2013)

Does anyone know what would be the best medical dictionary to use? I'm taking the medical terminology & anatomy classes online & they suggest a dictionary & I want to make sure I use the best one.  Please hell! Thanks


----------



## Esoterica (Apr 28, 2013)

I like Taber's. However, there is a "new" dictionary out now made for coders. It's pricey. You can search for it on amazon.com. Type in "dictionary for medical coders." I hope this helps.


----------



## laws4129 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like the Taber also. The last one I bought had a CD with it,to help pronounce the words you may not know. Hope this helps


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 28, 2013)

I have always used Tabers and it has served me very well.  I am not sure about one made for coders, sometimes the specialty type of books are not as "special" as they need to be for the price.  I taught Medical Terminology for several years and Tabers is what I recommended to all of my students.


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 28, 2013)

Stedman's pretty good too


----------



## TRossi628 (Apr 28, 2013)

thank you for all your help!!! I appreciate it!


----------

